# tippler pigeon eye sign



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

does any one know how to read eye sign of tippler pigeons?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eyesign only applies to homing pigeons.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

no way.....tht is not true.....i hav seen my whole life eye sign is true for high flyers (pakistani,indian,middle eastern tipplers)..can some one tell me how to differentiate between tipplers and tumbler and rollers????i mean how do u tell its a tippler?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

pls excuse me if i sound rude.....and pls do excuse my ignorance.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, it's okay  I've just never heard of eyesign being of any use for highfliers, unless this is some other sort of eyesign.

Tipplers are usually quite easy to tell apart from the others. They just have their own look about them. Most of them have somewhat small heads/beaks, and the head on the majority is kind of squared off. Also, I've never seen tipplers without white eyes (pearl eyes), unless they were white or splashed, which have bull (black) eyes. Another thing, many, many tipplers are grizzles. The majority of the tipplers I've seen in person are grizzles, but of course there are obviously just about all other colors too.
Here's a website with lots of pictures
http://www.ryanstipplers.piczo.com/?cr=4

Tumblers, it just depends on what kind of tumblers. There are a lot of different tumbler breeds.

Rollers on the other hand, can look a lot like some tumblers, but usually you can tell if you're looking at a roller. They have round heads, dainty beaks, small ceres, and little bright red feet. Pictures:
http://nbrconline.com/Galleries.aspx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

hmm....cool thnx for ur help...but then how come all the tippler dont fly good meaning same range and rate?i had tipplers with yellow eyes too..lol seriously..wait up i'll upload new pictures of my new batch soon and you'll c so then u'll b able to tell me their names and they r different in colours too....but hey thnx for the conversation...lol


----------

